

Beerware License: Best Open Source License Ever. - iamelgringo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beerware

======
markbao
I like WTFPL better. <http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/>

------
DenisM
FIDO.NET was a peer-sponsored network over phone lines, and commercial
transactions were not allowed around network membership. It was, however,
custom to buy beer for your uplink. Fun times.

------
newt0311
Should probably still include that no warranty clause somewhere...

